# Mouse and Keyboard Freeze up - WinXP Home



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright so I just put together a new computer and am running an AMD X2 5600+ with a Gigabyte G4-M57SLI-S4 and I've been having nothing but problems since I've installed windows and all the drivers from the get go. It was running fine, until about 10 minutes in (Windows already being installed) the Keyboard completely dies as does the mouse. The lights on both went out. So essentially I am frozen and can do nothing but turn it off by pushing the front reset button, or power button. So, I did this and basically same story. Multiple times today as I am trying to install stuff, browse the internet, etc. Anything and it freezes. Anyways, I would appreciate any opinions as to what it may be because it is driving me crazy. I'm just hoping its not The mobo... Anyways, thanks in advance.


----------



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

Cmon... anybody want to take a stab at it?


----------



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

At the moment I am reformatting, seeing how it is a freshly built computer anyways. I'll letchya know what happens once it is reformatted. I seriously hope it works fine...


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Please let us know how it goes. 

What kind of power supply are you using?


----------



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

It is reformatted and doesn't freeze up at all before I have installed the drivers. So that tells me it driver related more than likely. I currently have a 580w Mushkin PSU, so I highly doubt that has anything to do with it haha. Anyways, once I get all the drivers installed, etc again I'll give everyone an update as to how its going.


----------



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

Alright so I think I've figured out what has been happening. So, like mentioned I reformatted. Then I installed the mobo drivers, and vid card drivers. Then I installed the Wireless card driver, and as soon as I pushed "Finish" It froze up on me. I was already kind of suspicious of the wireless card maybe being the cause, but this confirms it. So, I rebooted and went into Add/Remove and went to uninstall everything related to the wireless card when I get this msg... 

>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp(391) 
pAPP-Link Rangebooster N DWA-542
pVENDOR-Link
PGUID:6F6F39E3 - D24D - 4EEE - 9AEA - DEDAF991385D
$11.50.0.42618
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180

And thats the msg that comes up and I can't uninstall. So looks like I'll reformat again... and take out the card and return it and pick up one at FutureShop tomorrow. Talk about a hassle.


----------



## Snayr (Oct 31, 2007)

Don't know if you guys want to put the "Solved" tag on this puppy but it was the Wireless card causing the problem. I reformatted it again after taking out the wireless card and its been running amazing since.


----------

